# 100th Post



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, it took about a year but I have finally made my hundredth post.

I seem to be spending more and more time on this site, and getting less and less paperwork done.

Good thing I work for myself...or not--this site is costing me money!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I just got mine too the other day :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm telling you, Chris is responsible for the downfall of the economic condition in ND, we are all hooked on this damn site!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My last 5 weeks have made me compile huge posting numbers as well!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: I just joined you as well...my work has been suffering the past two weeks..in direct corilation with my posting on this site...Congrats!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

My grades are a tumblin' down. Well, actually only in Calculus. uke:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

school is overrated :lol:

mark


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Calculus? That's what we have computers for. How many engineers/scientists actually sit down and do derivatives and all that crap freehand. I'll tell ya - NONE! (Ok very few, or in VERY limited circumstances)

It's like I always said in school...

"You can take a class over again, but you get no do-over for days you aren't outside."


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am so glad the teachers never caught on this site otherwise they would block it. 8)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I go on this site infront of my teachers all the time. Most of my teachers are hunters


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

tanta sounds like you got some good teachers. if you don't feel like doing work you can bring up hunting and bs your way through class.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Our school blocks every website :******:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Ive got a huge problem, I've been on the computer all week and have not done a darn thing related to work all week, mostly do to this site! And now I was informed I might be replaced if I don't get my @#%^ together. I blame this all on you guys! posting all this great info, and the funny stuff well, keep it coming! I actually took a longer than normal lunch break to see how much of the parade made it up to Minot. Got a whole buch of plates can't wait for the weigh in! Thier onto us though boys! How many points is it for a scony hunting party with ND plates?.......Its a rental, didn't stop um from bringing/buying/stealing? a boat! Tied it to the roof, mind you there was no rack!

Just remember I could loose my job because of this site.......wait a second, loose my job that I really don't like and pays crap, all in the first week of October? Yipeee I get to hunt all month, once again thanks guys! just kidding of course.

tc

Kudos to Chris and everyone involved. Great site.


----------

